# Holy Smokes!  DRI Owner Discount for Other DRI Resorts Actually Exists!



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2020)

I was skeptical about the advertised Diamond discount for Diamond owners booking at other Diamond resorts.  But it really exists!

I was researching prices for Diamond Beachwoods NC for one (1) day.  Best price I could find via the Diamond website, Airbnb, TUG, Travelocity, hotels.com, and Hotwire was $1043 for 2LBR, 2BA, max 8, 9/25 to 9/28.

So I called Diamond reservations, told them I was a Diamond owner, and asked for the advertised owner discount.  After verifying my owner info, Diamond got me the same reservation for $855.  Given MF is $1,200 and I’m using 70 percent of points for a week, I’m paying the same as MF.

Thanks Diamond!  @DRIless @pedro47 @Passepartout @Fredflintstone


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 26, 2020)

I would just verify in writing that the cost listed is inclusive and you won't owe additional resort fees and taxes when you check in.  If those fees aren't included the reservation would be near identical to the other quote.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sound like the OP, is a Diamond owner, because he was able to book a resort at discount price to the Beechwood Resort, in NC.  The OP will not incur any resort fees, because he is a Diamond Resort owner and is  booking an exchange at another DRI resort at a discount price . IMHO.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> I would just verify in writing that the cost listed is inclusive and you won't owe additional resort fees and taxes when you check in.  If those fees aren't included the reservation would be near identical to the other quote.


Thanks.  I do have that the $847 includes taxes and resort fees in writing.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Sound like the OP, is a Diamond owner, and they will not incur any resort fees at a Diamond Resort. IMHO.


Truth be told, as time goes along, I like my Diamond membership even more.  I was super pissed about the II withdrawal.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 26, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Sound like the OP, is a Diamond owner, because he was able to book a resort at discount price to the Beechwood Resort, on NC.  The OP will not incur any resort fees, because he is a Diamond Resort owner and is  booking an exchange at another DRI resort at discount price . IMHO.


It isn't an exchange its a rental and my understanding is Diamond owners pay resort fees unless they are booking with Diamond points, using home week reservation (deeded week) or exchanging through Diamond's Xchange.  They don't waive resort fees for rentals in general or exchanges through II or RCI.  

The OP has it in writing that the cost includes tax and resort fees so he should be fine.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2020)

@tschwa2 @pedro47


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 26, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I was skeptical about the advertised Diamond discount for Diamond owners booking at other Diamond resorts. But it really exists!


@Grammarhero thanks for the post.  I was unaware of this benefit.  I recently purchased at Sedona Summit, but I'm still waiting for the transfer.  DRI acknowledged they have all required paperwork so it should be very soon.  It's been a slow transfer process, but that's for a different thread.



Grammarhero said:


> Truth be told, as time goes along, I like my Diamond membership even more. I was super pissed about the II withdrawal.


I purchased after seeing the available inventory in DX, thanks to a thread started by @geist1223 in March...the same time I started my search to purchase a DRI unit after staying at KBC in late February.  I also saw the poll/thread on How Happy Are You With Your Diamond Ownership.  For DRI legacy week owners, the happy/unhappy responses were similar in number (total of only 20 responses).  I was surprised there weren't way more unhappy responses considering I had heard tons of negative things about DRI.  The thread had a fair amount of comments from happy owners.  After reading these and other threads in the DRI forum along with a "conversation" with @cindyc (thanks!), I decided to take the plunge.  Looking forward to years of use!

Are owners able to get a guest certificate for these reservations?


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 26, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> @Grammarhero thanks for the post.  I was unaware of this benefit.  I recently purchased at Sedona Summit, but I'm still waiting for the transfer.  DRI acknowledged they have all required paperwork so it should be very soon.  It's been a slow transfer process, but that's for a different thread.
> 
> 
> I purchased after seeing the available inventory in DX, thanks to a thread started by @geist1223 in March...the same time I started my search to purchase a DRI unit after staying at KBC in late February.  I also saw the poll/thread on How Happy Are You With Your Diamond Ownership.  For DRI legacy week owners, the happy/unhappy responses were similar in number (total of only 20 responses).  I was surprised there weren't way more unhappy responses considering I had heard tons of negative things about DRI.  The thread had a fair amount of comments from happy owners.  After reading these and other threads in the DRI forum along with a "conversation" with @cindyc (thanks!), I decided to take the plunge.  Looking forward to years of use!
> ...


I think guest certificates are $35, cheaper than RCI and II.  You need to make the reservation and give your Diamond memberShip info, so that Diamond can confirm.  You also need to give the name of the guest.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 27, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I was skeptical about the advertised Diamond discount for Diamond owners booking at other Diamond resorts.  But it really exists!
> 
> I was researching prices for Diamond Beachwoods NC for one (1) day.  Best price I could find via the Diamond website, Airbnb, TUG, Travelocity, hotels.com, and Hotwire was $1043 for 2LBR, 2BA, max 8, 9/25 to 9/28.
> 
> ...


Well done!

...and of course they have availability for rentals but not for points !!!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 27, 2020)

DRI, The Club points discounts was at one time; excellent liked 50% points off for a week vacation.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 27, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Truth be told, as time goes along, I like my Diamond membership even more.  I was super pissed about the II withdrawal.


Time will tell, but I reported already that an I.I. employee told me that DRI The Club members can maintain their own I.I. account for DRI Points and continue exchanging.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 28, 2020)

@NiteMaire @pedro47 @DRIless @tschwa2

this is where you access DRI’s discount pricing online.  After you find a price, I do think it’s better to then call Diamond, book with the reservation specialist, and then have them confirm in writing that resort fees are waived.


----------



## avad88 (Aug 29, 2020)

We are former owners of Diamond’s Beachwoods and it is a great resort. We sold it this year due to the increasing maintenance fees and daily fees. As owners, we normally paid daily fees only if trading back into the resort through RCI. However, we received a notice that beginning in 2021, daily resort fees would be assessed even when using your home week. That was the last straw for us. 
I don’t know if all DRI resorts have a daily resort fee or not, but Beachwoods has an indoor water park (for which we paid a large special assessment) and DRI claims it is for its use—although you are forced to pay the fee whether you use it or not. So If there are no added fees, that is good, but be aware of DRI fees on any future rentals.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2020)

avad88 said:


> We are former owners of Diamond’s Beachwoods and it is a great resort. We sold it this year due to the increasing maintenance fees and daily fees. As owners, we normally paid daily fees only if trading back into the resort through RCI. However, we received a notice that beginning in 2021, daily resort fees would be assessed even when using your home week. That was the last straw for us.
> I don’t know if all DRI resorts have a daily resort fee or not, but Beachwoods has an indoor water park (for which we paid a large special assessment) and DRI claims it is for its use—although you are forced to pay the fee whether you use it or not. So If there are no added fees, that is good, but be aware of DRI fees on any future rentals.


I did not know Beachwood had an indoor waterpark, thanks for sharing that information. So on a rental from DRI, you feel, a DRI owner will need to pay resort fees.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 29, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I did not know Beachwood had an indoor waterpark, thanks for sharing that information. So on a rental from DRI, you feel, a DRI owner will need to pay resort fees.


Owners booking home units, diamond owners booking with points, owners booking through xchange (DEX) and apparently owners booking through the diamond site Destination Xtras Stays don't pay resort fees.  Owners booking through RCI, II, sites like expedia or hotels.com still would have to pay the resorts fee.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Owners booking home units, diamond owners booking with points, owners booking through xchange (DEX) and apparently owners booking through the diamond site Destination Xtras Stays don't pay resort fees.  Owners booking through RCI, II, sites like expedia or hotels.com still would have to pay the resorts fee.


Thanks for the clarification.  Awesome.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have been with Diamond since they came into being with the purchase of Sunterra. I was fine with them coming in because Sunterra who took over my original timeshare, Epic Resorts, was going bankrupt. At first the maintenance fees made big leaps the first couple of years. One of those first years it leaped about 6% and then about 4% the next. However, after that it subsided and those increases became more reasonable.  A lot of the systems that they bought were not maintaining their resorts. Diamond began improving the resorts but it has been an ongoing process.  

I mostly use the Hawaii resorts, but have over the years many of the various locations in California Florida, Nevada and Arizona several times because of their close proximity. My older kids hit me up all the time to use them. 

The problem people have with Diamond Resorts mostly revolves around two key issues, an overly aggressive sales team and ever increasing maintenance fees. However, don’t most timeshare owners complain about those same issues? 

In my years with Diamond, I have ALWAYS gotten EXACTLY what I’ve wanted. I am in the US Collection and have never had a problem booking any property I’ve wanted to stay. That even includes difficult places like the Coronado Beach Resort in Coronado right next to the Hotel Del Coronado. I have to wait until 10 months out for the Hawaii resorts, but I go mostly during June and July, and I have been able to snag oceanfront units at The Point in Poipu and even 2 bedrooms units at the Ka’anapali Beach Club. Now I know a year in advance what I want to do which helps, but the fact that I can get those type units has been quite nice. This was happening BEFORE Diamond and nothing has changed for me in making my accommodations.

My complaint with Diamond is that they need to continue fixing up resorts. Most of the time I go to one, they need work. 

Overall, I like the system. If you’re able to take advantage of the Sunday-Thursday points savings, or the points discounts to a number of their resorts, you can stretch your points very, very far.  No system is perfect. Some have more visible blemishes than others. I own Diamond and Marriott timeshares. They both have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 20, 2020)

@pedro47 @DRIless 

I’m enjoying my Diamond ownership particularly destination extras.  Got 2BR2BA, 1 night for $96. Next cheapest price was II for $149.  RCI and Wyndham too expensive.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> @pedro47 @DRIless
> 
> I’m enjoying my Diamond ownership particularly destination extras.  Got 2BR2BA, 1 night for $96. Next cheapest price was II for $149.  RCI and Wyndham too expensive.


What resort were you staying in ?


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 20, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> What resort were you staying in ?


Powhatan.  Guests wanted old times unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok, the original units were three (3) bedroom ; A and B units. The A unit were ground level with a hot tub. Now that room is a sun room.  The A unit had a full kitchen, one bedroom with a sleep sofa and a wooden deck.. The B unit were upstairs  with two bedrooms and a sleep sofa. IMHO.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Ok, the original units were three (3) bedroom ; A and B units. The A unit were ground level with a hot tub. Now that room is a sun room.  The A unit had a full kitchen, one bedroom with a sleep sofa and a wooden deck.. The B unit were upstairs  with two bedrooms and a sleep sofa. IMHO.


The original units were three (3) bedroom townhouses   and   2BR8 Lockoff  A and B 1BR units.  The B unit were upstairs  with one bedroom and a loft with twin beds , more recently the twin beds were replaced with a sleep sofa in most B units.  The square footage 'footprint' of the 3BR8  and  the 2BR8 Lockoff is the same.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 23, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Ok, the original units were three (3) bedroom ; A and B units. The A unit were ground level with a hot tub. Now that room is a sun room.  The A unit had a full kitchen, one bedroom with a sleep sofa and a wooden deck.. The B unit were upstairs  with two bedrooms and a sleep sofa. IMHO.


We stayed in the downstairs C unit. You sure not used to be one bedroom?  There are two bedrooms and a sun room here.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 23, 2020)

@DRIless @pedro47 @tschwa2 i got a 2BR2BR at Powhatan for one night at $96 after taxes.  As reflected below, no resort fees as a DRI owner. 

also, next cheapest 2BR was II at $139.  Wyndham and RCI were more expensive. I’m enjoying my DRI ownership.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> We stayed in the downstairs C unit. You sure not used to be one bedroom?  There are two bedrooms and a sun room here.


You stayed in a C & D unit. Both unit have 2 bedrooms. The C unit have the sun room.
C is down stair and D is up stair.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 23, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> We stayed in the downstairs C unit. You sure not used to be one bedroom?  There are two bedrooms and a sun room here.


The *original units *were three (3) bedroom townhouses and 2BR8 Lockoff A and B 1BR units. The B unit were upstairs with one bedroom and a loft with twin beds , more recently the twin beds were replaced with a sleep sofa in most B units. The square footage 'footprint' of the 3BR8 and the 2BR8 Lockoff is the same. 

The 4BR Lockoffs  C and D  units came later.  Powhatan became part of Signature Resort Group which was the basis of Sunterra when it started.


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 20, 2021)

Oftentimes, what I need for a certain city, a certain bedroom size, and certain dates isn't available in: Wyndham, II, RCI, or DRI.  DRI Xtra Destinations have come in handy three times.  Not only do I get 15 percent off what is offered to the public, I also get resort fees waived, which comes down to another 10 percent off.  I've estimated saving $200/year with my DRI membership.


----------

